# A few Neos



## SlipperFan (Jun 21, 2012)

But what is the proper way to write these names? Capitalize? In quotes? Parenthesis???

Shoujou






Higashi Deniyako





Setsu Zan





Gojyo Fukurin





Shutenno


----------



## Hera (Jun 21, 2012)

Very nice. Well grown.


----------



## Stone (Jun 21, 2012)

The higashi is very special but all nice and well grown!! Do you grow these warm all year Dot?


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Jun 22, 2012)

Dot
You out did yourself
Excellent growing. I grow in the traditional moss mounted style
It appears that clay and bark work very well
Thanks for sharing:clap:


----------



## abax (Jun 22, 2012)

Gorgeous plants and flowers, Dot. I grew one for ten years with 30+ fans and it bloomed one time in that ten years.
Apparently, very cool, bright winter conditions are preferred. I gave it away...sooo sad.


----------



## Jaljala (Jun 22, 2012)

Beautiful plants and blooms ! Congrats for having so many flowers on each plant!


----------



## Clark (Jun 22, 2012)

Very nice.
Bet the fragrance is intoxicating.


----------



## Linh (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice plants, Dot! Do you grow a lot of yours in diatomite? Have they been growing in that medium for a while?

I think they are just written like such...
Neofinetia falcata 'Higashidemiyako'
Neofinetia falcata 'Shoujou'


----------



## Heather (Jun 22, 2012)

Very lovely! Just found spikes on my three yesterday (though they are not nearly as nicely grown as yours, I'm afraid they get a bit too much sun.)


----------



## Jaljala (Jun 22, 2012)

I am interested in your experience with diatomite as well, if you can tell us a bit more... do you use it pure? what grade?


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 22, 2012)

Just gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am jealous


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 22, 2012)

Those are all stunning!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks, everyone!



Stone said:


> The higashi is very special but all nice and well grown!! Do you grow these warm all year Dot?


I would say my greenhouse is more intermediate than warm -- in the colder months, the night temperature is 55ºF, and daytime is set at 70. Of course, now it's warmer, more dependent on the outside temperature.


Orchidnut57 said:


> Dot
> You out did yourself
> Excellent growing. I grow in the traditional moss mounted style
> It appears that clay and bark work very well
> Thanks for sharing:clap:


No bark in those pots.


Clark said:


> Very nice.
> Bet the fragrance is intoxicating.


Yes -- it's wonderful!


Linh said:


> Nice plants, Dot! Do you grow a lot of yours in diatomite? Have they been growing in that medium for a while?
> 
> I think they are just written like such...
> Neofinetia falcata 'Higashidemiyako'
> Neofinetia falcata 'Shoujou'


Thanks -- then these are like clonal names.


Jaljala said:


> I am interested in your experience with diatomite as well, if you can tell us a bit more... do you use it pure? what grade?


Linh and Jaljala, my Neos and Neo hybrids are in either pure diatomite or coconut husk fiber. They seem to grow well in either one. But as I repot, I think they will all go in the fiber -- it's much easier to put the roots back inside the pots. Right now, they are all tangled up on the bench.

I don't know what grade it is, but the size is similar to the larger PrimeAgra or Leca pellets. I always rinse it well before I use it.

I've been using diatomite either by itself or with CHC and Sponge Roc for several years. The only drawback with diatomite is that algae and moss like to grow on it.


----------



## hardy (Jun 23, 2012)

That's just amazing.... What a collection!!! :drool::drool::drool:

I've noted down the culture conditions too, thanks!


----------



## myxodex (Jun 26, 2012)

Beautiful display. I notice and like the roots, I grow on moss mounds and I wrap last years roots into the mound each spring ... but they do add to the display when left.


----------



## Roth (Jun 27, 2012)

Linh said:


> Nice plants, Dot! Do you grow a lot of yours in diatomite? Have they been growing in that medium for a while?
> 
> I think they are just written like such...
> Neofinetia falcata 'Higashidemiyako'
> Neofinetia falcata 'Shoujou'



To my mind, forma. or fma. would be more appropriate. The names given to Japanese Neofinetias are not cultivar/clonal names, but more names to tell the buyer that it is that form with that type of flowers, like a 'forma' for the botanists. On the other side, they do NOT breed true, so they are not botanical forma, which, when selfed, give progeny of the same 'forma'...

'type' would be best fit I think, 
Neofinetia falcata, Higashidemiyako type
Neofinetia falcata, Shoujou type
Neofinetia falcata, Bukkake type

So everone can see how a good Bukkake looks like according to the Japanese standards, then compare with his own, and decide it is indeed a Bukkake type...


----------



## newbud (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't know where you came up with the term "Bukkake" but if you google it you get some pretty nasty results. None pertaining to flowers. It must be a loose translation of some Japanese word, but I don't think what the rest of the world uses it for would be appropriate here. What does it mean to you?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 27, 2012)

newbud said:


> I don't know where you came up with the term "Bukkake" but if you google it you get some pretty nasty results. None pertaining to flowers. It must be a loose translation of some Japanese word, but I don't think what the rest of the world uses it for would be appropriate here. What does it mean to you?



Bukkake translates as: 1. splashing on; splashing at 2. dish made by pouring broth over something (like the southern US idea of "smothered") 3. ejaculating on someone's face and body (vulgar term used primarily in the Japanese pornography industry, but has become generalized throughout the world).

I know of no form of Neofinetia falcata that has been called (officially or otherwise) 'Bukkake'. I suspect this was written as a joke.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 27, 2012)

Very nicely grown and flowered Dot!


----------



## hchan (Jun 27, 2012)

Spectacular! Very jealous here


----------



## Roth (Jun 27, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Very nicely grown and flowered Dot!



Indeed they are really beautiful...


----------



## Linh (Jun 29, 2012)

Roth said:


> To my mind, forma. or fma. would be more appropriate. The names given to Japanese Neofinetias are not cultivar/clonal names, but more names to tell the buyer that it is that form with that type of flowers, like a 'forma' for the botanists. On the other side, they do NOT breed true, so they are not botanical forma, which, when selfed, give progeny of the same 'forma'...
> 
> 'type' would be best fit I think,
> Neofinetia falcata, Higashidemiyako type
> ...


Yes, I am very much aware of all this. I already read your bitter rant on the whole naming and propogation issue. I understand your feelings on it and agree that the whole situation thoroughly sucks. I was just telling Dot that this is the way the 3 main U.S. vendors who specialize in Japanese species has the names listed. 

When I buy a new neo from Jason, I will make sure to interrogate him to see if he got the plant from a shady Japanese guy who does kaoroke girls. Thank you for your information and clarification.


----------

